# Austin, Tx- trainer recommendations?



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

There are a *lot* of dog trainers around here! And after we were attacked by another dog a few weeks ago







we really need to be in a class. Sasha's reactions to other dogs when we're out have ramped way up (very understandably!) and I need some help dealing with it.
Thanks in advance for any input, B.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hmm, I know there is a place called Triple Crown Academy in Hutto. I believe they have a program to train/certify dog trainers. I don't know what their reputation is though. 

Why don't you try and get some referrals from: your vet, the local GSD rescue and the local schutzhund club. 

http://www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org/

http://www.austinschutzhundclub.com/


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Dave Kroyer


----------

